# Graphic Hard Hats



## thekoolcody (Aug 30, 2008)

I got one of these, I have dropped this alot of times. It works very nicely.

http://www.utilitysafeguard.com/Saf...W-SOA-Spirit-of-America-Full-Brim-Hard-Hat_2/


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

Mine is great, takes abuse no prob.


----------



## 3phase (Jan 16, 2007)

I too am wondering about one. We are just now getting into 70E where I work and I gotta be different in my hardhat. Our boss has the idea we can share hardhat, NOT. Am having trouble finding them with the slots so I can mount the arc flash faceshield.


----------



## idontknow (Jul 18, 2009)

Aww, was hoping to see some (graphic) nudity covered hard hats. Wanna be really different? Try that.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Those red, white and blue ones are cheeeeese.


----------



## George Stolz (Jan 22, 2009)

Seems like all the fancy ones I've seen are heavy. I'll stick with the plain jane light white one, and find new and exciting ways to express myself.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I wear one like this http://www.utilitysafeguard.com/Saf...-Hard-Hats/MSA-Specialty-Hard-Hats/475407MSA/ and it does not give me any trouble.


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

william1978 said:


> I wear one like this http://www.utilitysafeguard.com/Saf...-Hard-Hats/MSA-Specialty-Hard-Hats/475407MSA/ and it don't give me any trouble.


"doesn't" not "don't" :thumbsup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

steelersman said:


> "doesn't" not "don't" :thumbsup:


 Your wright Whye dount Them give yous ands peTer the abilty tos eddit thum poste fors speling.:laughing:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

william1978 said:


> I wear one like this http://www.utilitysafeguard.com/Saf...-Hard-Hats/MSA-Specialty-Hard-Hats/475407MSA/ and it does not give me any trouble.


 How is this steelersman? :laughing:


----------



## steelersman (Mar 15, 2009)

william1978 said:


> How is this steelersman? :laughing:



Much better. :clap:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

steelersman said:


> Much better. :clap:


 :thumbsup:


----------

